# world class chili



## boykjo (Nov 24, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50975/tommys-world-class-chili

Trying this chili today. Cut the recipe by 2/3 and still dropped 50 bills.... I skipped the sirloin steak grilling and purchased a sirloin tip roast and ground it  through my 1/4 inch plate and cooked it in the pot with some oil and worchestershire sauce. I am a ticked off when I added the stewed tomatoes that are listed in the recipe. Why would you add large globs of tomatoes to chili.... I'm not a chili expert but I'd rather see small diced tomatoes in chili.. We'll see. I hope they will cook down. I dont have a boat motor to break them up...

let ya know how it come out













chili.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Nov 24, 2015






Thanks for looking

Joe


----------



## boykjo (Nov 24, 2015)

Well my verdict is in. IMHO The chili is o.k. but it is over seasoned. I couldn't taste the beef and all I could taste is the over powering flavor of the chili powder. The chili had no structure. All the peppers, onions, and celery cooked down and pureed in the sauce and became unapparent so there should be a different cooking process other than throwing it all in the pot . On a scale from 1-10 I would rate this a 6 but you know how picky I am..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






when it come to taste. The family seems to like it so it will get eaten. I would omit some chili powder over the carol Shelby's seasoning and simmer all the meats in the sauce then add the vegetables and cook down to where they will be noticeable in the chili. I don't think using the top sirloin made a big difference. Could have used a cheaper cut of meat like a bottom round roast. Next time I'll chunk some meat with my 3/8" plate and add it to the chili along with the 1/4" ground meat...... Well they say chili is always better the next day.. we'll see tomorrow













IMG_1786.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Nov 24, 2015






Thanks for looking

Joe


----------



## cyclonefan (Nov 24, 2015)

Do you have a chilli recipe that you would recommend then?


----------



## driedstick (Dec 2, 2015)

I like chili also,,,yep picky too,,,how was it the next day????? Great write up Joe

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## boykjo (Dec 3, 2015)

No difference the next day... It tasted the same. Bagged it up in two one gallon ziplocks and froze for later date.


----------



## whistech (Dec 3, 2015)

Boyko, I have learned a lot about sausage making and smoking meat from you on this forum and would like to make a couple of suggestions on making chili.    First, if grinding your meat, use a 1/2" or 5/8" plate.    If you don't have a plate that large, just cut up your meat in about 3/4" chunks.     I cut up one sweet onion and 3 cloves of garlic to add to the meat.    I usually use chuck roast or round roast for chili meat as it is the cheapest beef here.     I don't use any pork in my chili, but a small amount may be ok.    I use equal amounts of chicken broth and tomato sauce for the liquid in my chili, usually 2 cans of low sodium chicken broth and 2 15 oz. cans of tomato sauce.    I put everything in a big pot and bring to a boil, add 1 tablespoon of Fiesta Fancy Chili Powder and 1/2 teaspoon of cumin per pound of meat.    Turn the burner down to low, cover the pot and simmer for about 3 hours.    Do a taste test on the chili and at this point I usually add another 2 tablespoons of chili power and another teaspoon of cumin.   Add more or less chili powder and cumin to suit your taste.    Let simmer for another hour and the chili is ready.    

Boyko, if you PM me your address, I will send you some Fiesta Fancy Chili Powder.    It is not hot but is very flavorable.


----------

